# Suunto Core VS Casio PAW1500



## Rxq

I cant decide between the two.
While I hate the look of the Casio, I do like it`s solar and atomic timing feature.
I like the look of the Suunto and i heard it performs it`s functions better. It is also cheaper than the Casio.

Could i get your opinions

[*URL=PUT THE LINK TO THE BIG PHOTO HERE ][*IMG]PUT THE LINK FOR THE THUMBNAIL FILE HERE[/IMG*][/URL*]


----------



## Gilius

my vote is Casio.....


----------



## Clemi

I voted for the Suunto Core!

Although I've been a huge casio fan since two decades, I bought the Suunto Core All Black recently instead of the 1500. I decided for the Core mainly because of its design. The lack of the atomic timekeeping is is a bit of a bummer but wasn't a dealbreaker for me. The fact that you can change the battery easily by yourself and the replacement costs only around $2 or less (not the official Suunto replacement kit, of course), made the lack of the solar feature insignificant to me.

Take care
Clemi


----------



## Mystro

No contest. Suunto is in its own league.


----------



## Dave W

I would go with the Casio on this one. The Suunto is a great watch for sure, but the Casio's features are simply world class. And even though the Casio has a very unique look to it, the Suunto Core has too much of a "dinner plate" look to it IMO.


----------



## gaijin

Very interesting poll.

I own both a Suunto CORE (Light Black) and a PAW1500 (PRW1500YTJ-1JF) as well as other Suunto's and Casio's.

The CORE is a very neat watch, but does have its quirks.

It is true that the Altimeter function on the CORE is more stable than the Casio, but both require calibration while in use. Having sunrise/sunset times available on the CORE is also a plus.

On the CORE it is not possible to continually view Time (Hour and Minute), Day, Date and seconds at the same time. In order to see the seconds continually, one must lose the Day and Date. It is possible to temporarily view a graphic representation of the seconds by pushing a button, but this bugs me.

The biggest drawback of the CORE is reliability. I've had mine a little over a year now and had to replace the battery twice already. The first time was after 10 months or so, and I kind of expected it, but the second time came as a complete surprise.

Sure, battery replacement is easy and cheap, but who wants to look down at their watch in the middle of some activity only to realize, "Oh boy, next time I stop I need to replace the battery - again?"

The Casio has rock solid reliability, or I should say I expect it to as I've only had my PRW1500 a short while, but based on years of owning various Pathfinders/Protreks which have never let me down, I expect no less from the 1500.

For me, reliability trumps function. I can learn to live without certain functions (e.g. sunrise/sunset times, storm alarm), but I won't use a watch I don't trust.

On the 1500 one has moon phase and tide information not found on the CORE. If these functions are important to you then it's a plus, but I think they just clutter up the display. I would much prefer the 1500 without these features, or at least put them on a different "screen" so they did not clutter up the main display.

I voted "Casio," but would suggest you also consider the PAW1300. I own a couple of these and they are great. Reliable, do everything I need, and have a very clear display.

HTH


----------



## fjutjumaja

Casio PAW1500

- I think it looks better (not perfect though, but the Core is just too big for its design)

- It has better water resistance

- It is solar powered (!)

- It has radio controlled time calibration (!)

- It has more features

For me it is just not acceptable that a watch meant mainly for hiking has no solar-feature nor an atomic time-feature. That is why I would never buy a Suunto Core (too bad since the watch has some nice qualities).


----------



## Mystro

I am also going suggest you to look at the Highgear Altis in either titanium or stainless steel. They are built like a tank. It is THE anti plastic explorer watch. Quality is top-shelf!

Altis ti.









Altiforce and Altis SS (The Altiforce is a great Highgear watch. and is made out of plastic.)


----------



## Isthmus

Of the original choice, I would go with Suunto based on looks alone. hey The casio might be slightly more capable, but if I'm going to live with this thing, I damn well better enjoy it's styling.

That said, if the highgear Altis were an option, that to would be mi choice (but in SS).


----------



## andix

2nd hand experience w/ Suuntos and 1st hand experience with Casios, I voted Casio.

as someone said before, it's a matter of reliability vs. style and after reading and reading and reading I chose the PAW1500 as my next watch too. Rxq, just so you know, I had to choose between the two as well ;-).

I am perfectly aware that I WILL buy a Core the next year. 'cause it's contagious and I cannot resist, and 'cause I *will* *need* *another* *gadget*. but for now I am without a favorite watch, and living in the Canadian North with temperatures constantly in the -20's or -30's weighed a lot. enough that the postal services here work like hell, I'm not really into ordering batteries whenever the watch feels like letting me down.

/me waiting for my parcel to arrive, ordered on Dec. 13.


----------



## Bierkameel

I had both and sold them.

PAW1500
+The solar + atomic time
-Totally inacurate sensors because they are not thermo compensated, this sucks if you really use the functions.
- Very small screen compared to the case.

Core
+ Very good sensors, thermo compensated
+ Big screen and the graphs are very cool.
- No really reliable, had some problems with it and i don't trust it anymore.

The new Core's are oke so i would go for the core.
If you really want a reliable watch get the X-lander military like i did.


----------



## Rxq

Whats the difference b/t the core and the x-lander?
If i get a core, how do i know its a new model? i heard the old models have battery problems and loose bezels


----------



## Mystro

The Core has a lot newer technology than the X-lander. Any Core you buy now will be a new model. If you want to guarantee its a new model buy a just released Core model like the All Black Core.


----------



## SonnyD

I voted Core. As much as I like Casio's, I just don't
care for their ABC watches. I had a 1300 for a couple
of days that seemed like it was posessed:-d Returned it
and don't regret it.
Regards Sonny


----------



## zippofan

Suunto Core.:-!
I have a number of ABC's, and my favorite and IMHO most accurate is my Core. I haven't had the reliability issues (so far since April, keeping my fingers crossed) that others have, so I can understand the reticence in buying a Core. I would like to think that Suunto has the issue sorted by now, and others have reported that Suunto's customer service has been excellent. I hope I don't have to find out! BTW, I paid less for my PAW-1500 than I did for my Core.

If I were to list my preferences for tool ABC's based on the ones I own, it would be the following:

Suunto Core
Highgear Altis
Suunto Vector
Nike Oregon
Casio Pathfinder PAW-1500
Casio G-Shock Riseman GW-9200 (with strap mounted Silva compass)
Sector Mountain Master
Tissot T-Touch

I use my ABC's in Scouting, so they don't get as severely tested as they would by someone who is a serious climber or hiker, but they do get a workout!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## stockae92

Casio for the no-guilt use of sensor functions and EL, cause its solar |>


----------



## Seamaster73

Casio.

I had one of the first Cores, and never had a great deal of faith in it. The compass function, in particular, was all over the place. The reverse display was very hard to read too, and the alarms were utterly feeble. The build quality didn't inspire much confidence either. Factor in the frequent battery changes required, and the lack of atomic sync - to say nothing of the well-reported QC issues Suunto have had with the Core - and it doesn't look like it's much competition for Casio's range of ABC watches.

Now that Casio have their own slimline ABC model in the shape of the 1300, I think the Core is going to struggle to find buyers.

All IMO, of course.


----------



## OnTimeGabe

Seamaster73 said:


> Now that Casio have their own slimline ABC model in the shape of the 1300, I think the Core is going to struggle to find buyers.
> 
> All IMO, of course.


Interesting viewpoint. For what it's worth, the current crop of Cores don't seem to have any of the problems that the first gen did. It seems to be a fairly rare occurence on the Suunto forum when someone reports serious problems with the functionality of the watch. As to the 1300, though it is a bit smaller, I still think it's a different animal. I know a number of people that are into mountaineering, skiing, trail riding and similar outdoor pursuits, and they wouldn't be cought dead wearing a big resin Casio. While it's not for everyone, the Core has a look that makes it much more stylish and versatile than the Casio ABCs. It's still very large, but it has a more modern feel to it IMHO.


----------



## Seamaster73

OnTimeGabe said:


> For what it's worth, the current crop of Cores don't seem to have any of the problems that the first gen did. It seems to be a fairly rare occurence on the Suunto forum when someone reports serious problems with the functionality of the watch.


I suspect I paid the price for being an early adopter. As I recall from the Suunto forum back then, it seemed like Suunto were using us to beta test the watch - problems were legion.


----------



## OnTimeGabe

Seamaster73 said:


> I suspect I paid the price for being an early adopter. As I recall from the Suunto forum back then, it seemed like Suunto were using us to beta test the watch - problems were legion.


Yeah, I'm in the IT business, so unfortunately I'm all too familiar with paying for the privilege of being a beta tester. o|

Overall, I think these are very good days for ABC fans. Having options from Casio, Suunto, Highgear, Nike, Origo, and others is great for the consumer. It keeps prices lower and ensures that companies will lose customers if they don't release solid products. Hopefully Suunto learned their lesson with the initial release of the Core.


----------



## Rxq

Seamaster73 said:


> Now that Casio have their own slimline ABC model in the shape of the 1300, I think the Core is going to struggle to find buyers.
> 
> All IMO, of course.


can you tell me more about this watch? Model #?


----------



## kiwidj

gilius said:


> my vote is casio.....


*+1*


----------



## Seamaster73

Rxq said:


> can you tell me more about this watch? Model #?


PAW-1300, aka PRW-1300.

I just picked up the all-black PRW-1300Y variant.


----------



## Blue UT6

I like the 1500 and will get one soon.


----------



## andix

I just received my PAW-1500-1V today, the last day of 2008. I voted already here but right now I'm a happy guy with a thick manual to go through...  And for one thing I am sure, so far I am not regretting my choice  . Photos of the unboxing and perhaps a photo review sometime early 2009 :-d

Happy New Year to all !

andy


----------



## Rxq

I just got a Suunto Core. While i like the Solar and atomic features of the casio, i just cant stand the look.


----------



## Seamaster73

Rxq said:


> I just got a Suunto Core. While i like the Solar and atomic features of the casio, i just cant stand the look.


I loved the look of my Suunto Core, but had no faith in the features.


----------



## Rxq

Seamaster73 said:


> I loved the look of my Suunto Core, but had no faith in the features.


What do you mean? I thought the Core's features were more accurate than the Casio's.


----------



## andix

Rxq, since the decision has been made, shouldn't we close the thread?  the very reason behind it was to help you get your watch, right? (and btw, congrats.)


----------



## Seamaster73

Rxq said:


> What do you mean? I thought the Core's features were more accurate than the Casio's.


Perhaps they are now; it certainly wasn't the case with my (early) Core.


----------



## TacGuy

I really can't add more that has not already been covered, aside from the pic of mine. So, I will let a picture tell a thousand words if you will... :-! Casio babe


----------



## Wardo

OnTimeGabe said:


> Interesting viewpoint. For what it's worth, the current crop of Cores don't seem to have any of the problems that the first gen did. It seems to be a fairly rare occurence on the Suunto forum when someone reports serious problems with the functionality of the watch.


The early release Cores (with serial numbers beginning with 7XXXX) had a known battery drain problem. Suunto upgraded the software to version 1.03 and that was supposed to have fixed the problem. Cores with SN's beginning with 8XXXX were thought to be OK.

However, many Core owners with newer SN's beginning with 8XXXX are still reporting problems (see this thread and others in the Suunto forum):

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=215601

To its credit, Suunto customer service reportedly is very responsive but the replacements seem to have the same problems. Looks like there are still some bugs that need to be worked out with the Core. :-s It's unfortunate because the Core has some great functions.

Just my $.02.


----------



## Blue UT6

I voted Casio and, like the OP, I just got the PAW 1500-1V.

I looked into Suunto on this forum. Read a lot of threads, every other one was about this problem or that. I looked at them in person too. They're pretty cool designs but I'll skip the drama and go Casio. 20 years of Casio ownership and never one issue. It was an easy choice.


----------



## trailrunner

Seamaster73 said:


> I suspect I paid the price for being an early adopter. As I recall from the Suunto forum back then, it seemed like Suunto were using us to beta test the watch - problems were legion.


I'm not sure if they've worked out their problems yet. I'm here in the Casio forum because I gave up on my Core. I bought my first one on 1 November 2008, and it died within two weeks. Got a replacement towards the end of November, and it died on 1 January 2009. That's two failures in two months. I think others are having problems with late-model Cores, too, so I'm not the only one. So now I'm looking at Casio Pathfinders to replace my Core.

On the positive side, I really did like the look of the Core.


----------



## Seamaster73

Well, having spent a week or so with my PRW-1300, I can report:

* Compass more accurate than my Core
* Barometer MUCH more accurate than my Core
* Altimeter NOT as accurate as my Core

So it's 2-1 to the Casio on the ABC functions.

One plus for the Core is the greater flexiblity afforded by its dot matrix display and the user friendliness of its interface.

Other pluses for the Casio (apart from the obvious ones like Tough Solar and Multiband Waveceptor) are seemingly more robust build quality, a better strap, and a MUCH better reverse display on my "Y" variant 1300 versus my Core Black.


----------



## Stearmandriver

I've never used the Casios so I can't compare, but I can say that:

* My Core's barometer is always within .01 in/Hg of my local airport's AWOS reports;
* I checked my Core's compass in 8 directions against my Silva Ranger liquid compass, and it was DEAD on. The watch has to be EXACTLY level to achieve that kind of accuracy though; maybe the Casios aren't as sensitive to level.

Overall, love the Core... but I have to admit that mine does have a small glitch related to static - it shows a temporary but severe spike in baro pressure when it gets zapped, like when I slide my arm out of a fleece. It'll be going back to get that fixed at some point, but for now I'm using it and loving it!

And it doesn't look like I have an old-fashioned aircraft cabin pressure triple-indicator belted to my wrist. But that's just IMO... ;-)


----------



## ABEX

One of my Team mates has a Suunto,and it's crap, after re evaluation he's going with the Casio, much better watch that can take so knocks.


----------



## SHANE 1000

Although I like both Cores I have, I think I would go pathfinder, as both of my cores have been nothing but trouble, battery eaters even after sending them back for the new, still batteries are dead within half a year.


----------



## nbf_23

well i pulled the trigger today on the casio, i have owned several suunto's and casio's over the years and recently left the suunto camp due to the atomic timekeeping and solar power. while i do like the suuntos, i did get tired of worrying about batteries, etc.

i own and mudman (atomic/solar) and riseman (atomic/solar) and they work perfect for my needs; however, i was missing the compass function so decided to pull trigger on casio 1500 from amazon.

i think the functions i enjoy most on the casio beyond atomic/solar are the button beeps when changing functions, hourly chime and a few other assorted items. while people argue about the accuracy, i have always been in the camp that any ABC watch is an addition to traditional map and compass skills, not a replacement. looking forward to receiving the casio in the next few days. 

as always, i think it comes down to personal taste and the whether its casio, suunto or any other brand, if you like it, thats what counts.


----------



## johnee

I love the look of the Core. 

BUT... without solar power, it's a NO go.

Will the Core ever get solar power?


----------



## angus

I was really tempted to buy a core but after a bit of research I was shocked to see how many of them have problems. I think it's unacceptable to put out a watch with so many bugs<|. Needless to say I'm sticking with my protrek.


----------



## Queen6

Seamaster73 said:


> I suspect I paid the price for being an early adopter. As I recall from the Suunto forum back then, it seemed like Suunto were using us to beta test the watch - problems were legion.


+1 any new Suunto`s come out I will give them a year or so, to fix it, unless it`s 100% out the box. My first gen "Catastrophic Core" is great when it works, when is doesn't well just useless for the field, and one place I wont take it...

Q-6


----------



## Rxq

Other than the battery problem, what other problems are the Cores known to have? 
I bought mine in January and i havent had a problem with it at all, so far.


----------



## rambo4hire

I am going to vote for the Casio 1500. I just think they are more rugged. I have owned Suuntos and think that for the price casio just gives you more for your money. The fit and finish on the casios I've had are better, the casios hold up better to wear and tear. Heck, all the vectors and suuntos that I have seen look very weathered. however the casios have some kind character when they are worn. Just my 2 cents


----------



## cal..45

I wouldn't buy neither one of them, here is why:

- PAW1500: not much a fan of casio sensors anymore. they are way to unreliable for my taste and some other shortcomings. besides: the look of the watch is a no-go for me anyway.

- core: given all the horror stories of failure about this thing, i wouldn't even want one as a gift. this gotta be one of the worst examples in watch history of an expensive time-piece that isn't supposed on the market at all, a total disaster IMO.


regards, holger


----------



## SA2112

While I have not used the other models, I've been very impressed with my Casio PAW1500GB.

Here's a link to my initial testing.... https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=263901

I find its accuracy, after calibration, very acceptable. When I've moved from, say, 1,500 feet and I'm now at 7,800 feet, what the hell difference does it make if it's off by 40 feet? If its accurate to within ONE FOOT of elevation, what are you going to acomplish with that 39 foot difference? Answer: Nothing. It's temp accuracy has been great and compass spot on.

As an avid fisherman (moon phase and tide status matter... a lot), hunter, camper and occasional hunting guide, it has all the features I've always wanted in a watch.

Some people hate the looks of the PAW1500... me, I think it looks great... but, of course, I admit that's purely subjective.


----------



## jefrox

my vote, ;-)

















​


----------



## dctokyo

my vote


----------



## watchcraft

is this a Suunto or Highgear watch? I was searching Google Images for pictures of Highgear watches and this caught my attention but I couldn't find the picture of it in this thread.


----------



## grinning

That is the Highgear Altis tactical.


----------



## Beau8

Looks can be deceiving~most people buy Casios including G-shocks to wear them as beaters. They are very great value for the money. Suuntos on the other hand look pretty cool and have their own unique look and functions~apples to oranges! Cheers! ;-)


----------



## iban_boy

SA2112 said:


> While I have not used the other models, I've been very impressed with my Casio PAW1500GB.
> 
> Here's a link to my initial testing.... https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=263901
> 
> I find its accuracy, after calibration, very acceptable. When I've moved from, say, 1,500 feet and I'm now at 7,800 feet, what the hell difference does it make if it's off by 40 feet? If its accurate to within ONE FOOT of elevation, what are you going to acomplish with that 39 foot difference? Answer: Nothing. It's temp accuracy has been great and compass spot on.
> 
> As an avid fisherman (moon phase and tide status matter... a lot), hunter, camper and occasional hunting guide, it has all the features I've always wanted in a watch.
> 
> Some people hate the looks of the PAW1500... me, I think it looks great... but, of course, I admit that's purely subjective.


how did ya calibrate the altimeter? thx man.. Soooo happy with PRG 130-1V right now... didnt need the log feature cause i dont intend to measure the hills and mountains anyway... cheers..


----------



## Guest

Seamaster73 said:


> I loved the look of my Suunto Core, but had no faith in the features.


+1
This is my experience also. In fact, the original Core that I bought was not an early version, but mid 2008 production. On the first one the backlight didn't work (out of the box). Suunto replaced it immediately. The replacement model had a function button which stopped working after about two weeks. Suunto replaced it again! The third one seemed to work fine, but by this stage I had completely lost faith in the watch for anything that might involving relying on it. I have read stories of people using the Core in the field, but frankly I just can't image it...

I still think the Suunto is better looking (but that's the trap right ;-)).

With the release of the PAW2000/PRW2000 which has atomic syncing, solar, duplex display, and a more flexible arrangement of screen views... it seems to me like the Casio is the answer.

-bergspringer


----------



## Guest

Just a quick update. After my post (above) I went out to buy the PAW-2000. When I took a look at it I just wasn't able to convince myself that it is a unit which I will enjoy wearing. It has the edge over the core with the solar power and atomic time syncing, but other than that it just doesn't have 'it' (what ever 'it' is ) compared with the Core.

So I came home, read some of the threads here on the forum and then bought a new Core (mid 2009 serial, I checked first) and now look forward to seeing if the troubles are over for the Core... The Core is much nicer to use and interact with; better design and a number of better features.

I'm thinking of picking up either a cheap Pathfinder/Protrek or a Riseman anyway, just so that I have a real comparison.

-bergspringer


----------



## jnewell

If you can get your hands on one of the $70 Costco PAG-40s, that'd be ideal for your purpose.


----------



## Guest

jnewell said:


> If you can get your hands on one of the $70 Costco PAG-40s, that'd be ideal for your purpose.


Cool... great advice. Thanks.
-bergspringer


----------



## OnTimeGabe

Congrats on the Core purchase. Mine has been flawless for the year and a half that I've owned it. :-!



bergspringer said:


> Just a quick update. After my post (above) I went out to buy the PAW-2000. When I took a look at it I just wasn't able to convince myself that it is a unit which I will enjoy wearing. It has the edge over the core with the solar power and atomic time syncing, but other than that it just doesn't have 'it' (what ever 'it' is ) compared with the Core.
> 
> So I came home, read some of the threads here on the forum and then bought a new Core (mid 2009 serial, I checked first) and now look forward to seeing if the troubles are over for the Core... The Core is much nicer to use and interact with; better design and a number of better features.
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up either a cheap Pathfinder/Protrek or a Riseman anyway, just so that I have a real comparison.
> 
> -bergspringer


----------



## jnewell

OnTimeGabe said:


> Congrats on the Core purchase. Mine has been flawless for the year and a half that I've owned it. :-!


Agreed. I bought one back in August and although I might slightly prefer the Observer, the Core is a great watch with a lot of great functionality and a truly great user interface. :-!


----------



## anathema

I'm loving my 2000


----------



## Guest

I recently travelled to the German Alps with my new Core. The difference in elevation between my starting point and destination I had determined (by topo map) to be about 410m. When I arrived, the altimeter on the Core was within about 2m (ca. 6 ft) of the reference elevation. I was really surprised... 

-bergspringer


----------

